# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  بروتوكول النموذجي المتعلق بالتحقيق القانوني في علميات الإعدام خارج نطاق القانون ..

## هيثم الفقى

**





*يمكن التحقيق في عمليات الإعدام خارج نطاق القانون والإعدام التعسفي والإعدام دون محاكمة بموجب القوانين الوطنية أو المحلية الثابتة،*

*ويمكن أن يؤدي إلى إجراءات جنائية. بيد أن إجراءات التحقيق قد لا تكون كافية في بعض الحالات، بسبب الافتقار إلى الموارد أو الخبرة الفنية، أو لأن الهيئة المكلفة بإجراء التحقيق قد تكون متحيزة، وبذلك يقل احتمال التوصل إلى نتيجة ناجحة للإجراءات الجنائية.*


*وقد تمكن الملاحظات التالية الأشخاص الذين يقومون بعمليات التحقيق وغيرهم من الأطراف، حسب الحالة، من الحصول على نوع من الإرشاد للاهتداء به في عمليات التحقيق. وهذا الإرشاد ورد بصورة عامة في المبادئ المتعلقة بالمنع والتقصي الفعالين لعمليات الإعدام خارج نطاق القانون والإعدام التعسفي والإعدام دون محاكمة (راجع الفقرات 9-17 من ذلك الإعلان، هذا كما سيجري إلى الإشارة لكل من تلك المبادئ في الموضع المناسب في الفقرات التالية). والمبادئ التوجيهية الواردة في هذا البروتوكول النموذجي المقترح المتعلق بالتحقيق القانوني في عمليات الإعدام خارج نطاق القانون والإعدام التعسفي والإعدام دون محاكمة ليست ملزمة. ولكن القصد من البروتوكول النموذجي بالأحرى هو أن يوضح وسائل تنفيذ المعايير المذكورة في المبادئ.*

*ولا يمكن لهذا البروتوكول النموذجي، من واقع تعريفه، أن يكون شاملا، لأن ترتيباته القانونية والسياسية المتنوعة تخرج عن نطاق تطبيقه. كما أن تقنيات التحقيق تختلف بين بلد وآخر ومن ثم لا يمكن توحيد هذه التقنيات في شكل مبادئ معتمدة دوليا. وبالتالي فإن الملاحظات الإضافية قد تكون ملائمة للتنفيذ العملي للمبادئ.*

*ويشمل الفرعان باء وجيم من هذا البروتوكول على مبادئ توجيهية بشأن التحقيق في جميع حالات الموت غيلة أو الموت المفاجئ أو الموت غير المتوقع أو الموت المشتبه فيه، بما في ذلك عمليات الاعدام المشتبه في أنه إعدام خارج نطاق القانون أو إعدام تعسفي أو إعدام دون محاكمة. وتنطبق هذه المبادئ التوجيهية على عمليات التحقيق التي يتولاها موظفو إنفاذ القوانين وأعضاء لجنة تحقيق مستقلة.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ويوفر الفرع دال مبادئ توجيهية لإنشاء لجنة تحقيق مستقلة خاصة. وتستند هذه المبادئ التوجيهية إلى خبرات بلدان عديدة أنشأت لجانا مستقلة للتحقيق في ادعاءات وقوع إعدام تعسفي.*
*وينبغي أن تراعي عدة اعتبارات عامة عندما تقرر الحكومة إنشاء لجنة تحقيق مستقلة.*

*فينبغي:*
*أولا: أن يكفل للأشخاص الذين يجري التحقيق معهم حد أدني من الضمانات الإجرائية التي يحميها القانون الدولي في جميع مراحل التحقيق.* 
*ثانيا: أن يحصل المحققون على الدعم من عدد كاف من الموظفين التقنيين والإداريين وأن يحصلوا كذلك على المشورة القانونية النزيهة والموضوعية لضمان أن يسفر التحقيق عن أدلة مقبولة من أجل الإجراءات الجنائية اللاحقة.* 
*ثالثا: ينبغي أن يتلقى المحققون كافة ما يلزمهم من موارد وسلطات حكومية.* 
*وينبغي أخيرا: أن يخول المحققون سلطة طلب المساعدة من المجتمع الدولي في شكل خبراء في القانون والطب وعلوم الطب الشرعي.* 
*والمبادئ الأساسية لأي تحقيق سليم في أسباب الوفاة هي الكفأة والشمول والسرعة والنزاهة في التحقيق، مما ينبع من الفقرتين 9 و 11 من المبادئ. ويمكن تطبيق هذه العناصر على أي نظام قانوني وينبغي أن تكون متكيفة مع جميع عمليات التحقيق في ادعاءات الإعدام خارج نطاق القانون والإعدام التعسفي والإعدام دون محاكمة.*
*باء- أغراض التحقيق*


*إن الغرض العام من التحقيق، حسبما يرد في الفقرة 9 من المبادئ، هو اكتشاف الحقيقة فيما يتعلق بالأحداث المؤدية إلى الوفاة المشتبه فيها للضحية. ولهذا الغرض، يسعى القائمون بالتحقيق، على الأقل، إلى ما يلي:*
*(أ) تبين هوية الضحية،* 
*(ب) الحصول على مواد استدلالية تتعلق بالوفاة وحفظها لكي تساعد في أية محاكمة محتملة للأشخاص المسؤولين،* 
*(ج) تبين هوية الشهود المحتملين والاستماع إلى أقوالهم بشأن الوفاة،* 
*(د) تقرير سبب الوفاة، وطريقة حدوثها، والمكان والزمان اللذين حدثت فيهما، وكذلك أي نمط أو أسلوب حدثت بهما الوفاة.* 
*(هـ) التمييز بين الوفاة الطبيعية والوفاة بسبب حادث والانتحار والقتل،* 
*(و) تبين هوية الشخص أو الأشخاص الذين لهم علاقة بالوفاة واحتجازهم،* 
*(ز) تقديم الشخص أو الأشخاص المشتبه في أنهم ارتكبوا الجريمة إلى المحاكمة أمام محكمة مختصة منشأة بموجب القانون.* 
*جيم- إجراءات التحقيق*


*إن من أهم جوانب التحقيق الشامل النزيه في عمليات الإعدام خارج نطاق القانون والإعدام التعسفي والإعدام دون محاكمة هو جمع الأدلة وتحليلها. والحصول على الأدلة المادية وحفظها واستجواب الشهود أمور أساسية لتوضيح الملابسات المحيطة بالوفاة المشتبه فيها.*
*1. الإجراءات المتعلقة بمسرح الجريمة*


*ينبغي أن يقوم موظفو إنفاذ القوانين وغيرهم من المحققين غير الطبيين بتنسيق جهودهم مع الموظفين الطبيين في اتخاذ الإجراءات المتعلقة بمسرح الجريمة. وينبغي أن يستطيع الأشخاص القائمون بالتحقيق الوصول إلى حيث اكتشفت فيه الجثة وإلي المكان الذي يحتمل أن تكون الوفاة قد حدثت فيه:*
*(أ) ينبغي ضرب نطاق حول المنطقة المحيطة بالجثة، وينبغي ألا يسمح بدخول هذه المنطقة إلا للمحققين وللموظفين التابعين لهم،* 
*(ب) ينبغي أخذ صور ملونة للضحية لأن هذه الصور، مقارنة بالصور ذات اللونين الأسود والأبيض، قد تكشف بصورة أكثر تفصيلا طبيعة وظروف وفاة الضحية،* 
*(ج) ينبغي أخذ صور لمسرح الجريمة (الداخلي والخارجي) ولأية أدلة مادية أخري،* 
*(د) ينبغي تسجيل بينات عن وضع الجثة وحالة الملابس،* 
*(هـ) قد تفيد العوامل التالية في تقدير وقت الوفاة،* 
*"1" درجة حرارة الجسم (دافي، فاتر، بارد)،* 
*"2" موضع الزرقة ودرجة تركزها،* 
*"3" مدي تيبس الجثة،* 
*"4" مرحلة تحلل الجثة،* 
*(و) ينبغي فحص مسرح الجريمة بحثا عن وجود دماء. كما ينبغي جمع أية عينات من الدم والشعر والأنسجة والخيوط وحفظها،* 
*(ز) إذا بدا أن الضحية تعرضت لاعتداء جنسي، فإنه ينبغي تسجيل ذلك،* 
*(ح) ينبغي وضع بيان بأية سيارات توجد في المنطقة،* 
*(ط) ينبغي صب قوالب لعلامات استعمال العتلة، أو آثار الإطارات أو الأحذية، أو أية آثار أخري ذات طبيعة استدلالية وحفظها،* 
*(ي) ينبغي أن تجمع أية أدلة من الأسلحة مثل المسدسات والقذائف والرصاص والخرطوشات الفارغة وأن تحفظ. وينبغي فحص بقايا الطلقات النارية وتحري آثار المعادن، حسب الأحوال،* 
*(ك) ينبغي تحديد أماكن بصمات الأصابع وتصويرها ورفعها وحفظها،* 
*(ل) ينبغي وضع رسم تخطيطي لمسرح الجريمة، وفق مقياس معين، يبين جميع التفاصيل ذات الصلة بالجريمة، مثل مكان الأسلحة، والأثاث، والسيارات، ومساحة الأرض المحيطة، بما في ذلك موقع الأشياء وارتفاعها وعرضها وعلاقة كل منها بالآخر،* 
*(م) ينبغي تسجيل هوية جميع الأشخاص الموجودين في مسرح الجريمة، بما في ذلك أسماؤهم كاملة وعناوينهم وأرقام هواتفهم،* 
*(ن) ينبغي الحصول على المعلومات من شهود مسرح الجريمة، بمن فيهم آخر أشخاص رأوا المتوفى قبل وفاته ومتي وأين وفي أية ظروف،* 
*(س) ينبغي حفظ أية أوراق أو سجلات أو وثائق ذات صلة لاستخدامها كأدلة لتحليل الخطوط.* 
*2. الإجراءات المتعلقة بالأدلة*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*(أ) يجب التحقق من هوية صاحب الجثة بواسطة شهود يمكن الوثوق بهم وبغير ذلك من الأساليب الموضوعية،* 
*(ب) ينبغي إعداد تقرير مفصل عن أية أمور تلاحظ في مسرح الجريمة وعن أفعال المحققين وعن كيفية التصرف في جميع الأدلة التي تم الحصول عليها،* 
*(ج) ينبغي تعبئة استمارات الأملاك التي توفر قائمة بجميع الأدلة،* 
*(د) يجب أن يتم بشكل صحيح جمع الأدلة، وإمساكها وتغليفها ولصق بياناتها عليها ووضعها في مكان أمين لمنع تلوث الأدلة وفقدها.* 
*3. سبل التحقيق*


*(أ) ما هو الدليل، إن وجد، على أن الوفاة كانت عن سبق إصرار وعن قصد، لا نتيجة حادث؟* 
*(ب) ما هي الأسلحة أو الوسائل المستخدمة وبأي طريقة استخدمت؟* 
*(ج) كم عدد الأشخاص الذين لهم علاقة بالوفاة؟* 
*(د) ما هي الجريمة الأخرى، إن وجدت، التي ارتكبت أثناء الوفاة أو لها علاقة بها وما هي تفاصيلها بالضبط؟* 
*(هـ) ما هي العلاقة التي كانت قائمة بين الجاني (أو الجناة) المشتبه فيه (فيهم) والضحية قبل الوفاة؟* 
*(و) هل كانت الضحية عضوا في أية مجموعة (أو مجموعات) سياسية أو دينية أو عرقية أو اجتماعية، وهل يحتمل أن يكون ذلك هو الدافع على الوفاة؟* 
*4. الشهادة الشخصية*


*(أ) ينبغي أن يتبين المحققون هوية جميع الشهود المحتملين في الجريمة وأن يستمعوا إلى أقوالهم، بمن فيهم:* 
*"1" المشتبه فيهم،* 
*"2" أقارب وأصدقاء الضحية،* 
*"3" الأشخاص الذين عرفوا الضحية،* 
*"4" الأفراد المقيمون أو الموجودون في منطقة الجريمة،* 
*"5" الأشخاص الذين عرفوا المشتبه فيهم أو كانت لديهم معرفة بهم،* 
*"6" الأشخاص الذين إما شاهدوا الجريمة أو مسرح الجريمة أو الضحية أو المشتبه فيهم في الأسبوع السابق لاقتراف الجريمة،* 
*"7" الأشخاص الذين لديهم معرفة بالدوافع المحتملة،* 
*(ب) ينبغي أن يتم الاستماع إلى أقوال الشهود في أسرع وقت ممكن وأن تكتب تلك الأقوال في محضر و/أو تسجل على شريط. وينبغي تفريغ جميع الأشرطة في محاضر وحفظها.* 
*(ج) ينبغي الاستماع إلى أقوال الشهود فرادي وطمأنتهم بأنه ستستخدم كل وسيلة ممكنة، عند الاقتضاء، لتأمين سلامتهم قبل الإجراءات القانونية وأثناءها وبعدها.* 
*دال- لجنة التحقيق*


*قد لا يكون التحقيق الموضوعي والنزيه ممكنا في الحالات التي يشتبه في أن الحكومة متورطة فيها إلا إذا شكلت لجنة تحقيق خاصة. وقد تكون لجنة التحقيق ضرورية أيضا حيث يثور جدل بشأن خبرة المحققين. ويعرض هذا الفرع العوامل التي تثير افتراض تواطؤ الحكومة أو تحيزها أو عدم كفاية الخبرة الفنية لدي القائمين بالتحقيق. وأي من هذه الافتراضات يدفع حتما إلى تشكيل لجنة تحقيق خاصة. ثم يعرض هذا الفرع الإجراءات التي يمكن استخدامها نموذجا لإنشاء لجان التحقيق وأدائها لمهامها. وقد ابنثقت تلك الإجراءات من تجارب تحقيقات كبيرة أجريت للتحقيق في حالات الإعدام أو في حالات انتهاكات لحقوق الإنسان تماثلها خطورة. ويستتبع إنشاء لجنة تحقيق تحديد نطاق التحقيق، وتعيين أعضاء اللجنة وموظفيها، وتقرير نوع الإجراءات القانونية الواجب اتباعها، واختيار القواعد التي تنظم الإجراءات القانونية. وتفويض اللجنة بوضع تقارير عن استنتاجاتها وتقديم توصيات، وسيتم بحث كل مجال من هذه المجالات بصورة منفصلة.*
*1. العوامل التي تدفع إلى إجراء تحقيق خاص*


*تشتمل العوامل التي تؤيد اعتقاد أن الحكومة قد تورطت في الإعدام وتدفع حتما إلى تشكيل لجنة تحقيق نزيهة خاصة على ما يلي:*
*(أ) إذا كانت الآراء السياسية، أو الانتماء الديني أو العرقي، أو الوضع الاجتماعي للضحية مما يثير الشبهة في تورط الحكومة أو في تواطؤها في واقعة الوفاة بسبب أحد العوامل التالية أو مجموعة منها:* 
*"1" إذا كان الشخص الضحية قد شوهد قبل وفاته لآخر مرة محبوسا أو محتجزا لدي الشرطة،* 
*"2" إذا كان أسلوب العمل يعزي بشكل مميز إلى فرق موت ترعاها الحكومة،* 
*"3" إذا كان أشخاص في الحكومة أو أشخاص مرتبطون بالحكومة يحاولون عرقلة التحقيق في الإعدام أو تأخيره،* 
*"4" إذا كانت الأدلة العادية أو الأدلة المستقاة من شهادات الشهود، الضرورية للتحقيق، لم تعد متيسرة.* 
*(ب) وفقا لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة 11 من المبادئ، ينبغي أيضا إنشاء لجنة تحقيق مستقلة أو القيام بإجراء مماثل إذا كانت إجراءات التحقيق المعتادة غير كافية لأي من الأسباب التالية:* 
*"1" الافتقار إلى الخبرة الفنية،* 
*"2" الافتقار إلى النزاهة،* 
*"3" أهمية المسألة،* 
*"4" وجود نمط تعسفي واضح،* 
*"5" تقدم أسرة الضحية بشكاوي من وجود أوجه القصور المذكورة أعلاه أو أسباب جوهرية أخري.* 
*2. تحديد نطاق التحقيق*


*لا بد للحكومات والمنظمات التي تنشأ لجانا للتحقيق من أن تحدد نطاق التحقيق بإدخال اختصاصات هذه اللجان في التفويض المسند إليها. ويمكن لتحديد اختصاصات لجنة التحقيق أن يعزز كثيرا من فرص نجاحها بإضفاء الشرعية على الإجراءات القانونية، ومساعدة أعضاء اللجنة على التوصل إلى توافق في الآراء بشأن نطاق التحقيق، والنص على تدبير يمكن الحكم بمقتضاه على تقرير اللجنة النهائي. وفيما يلي التوصيات المتعلقة بتحديد الاختصاصات:*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*(أ) ينبغي أن تكون موضوعة في إطار محايد كي لا توحي بنتيجة مقررة سلفا. ولكي تكون الاختصاصات حيادية، يجب ألا تضيق نطاق عمليات التحقيق في المجالات التي يمكن أن تكشف عن مسؤولية الحكومة عن حالات إعدام خارج نطاق القانون أو إعدام تعسفي أو إعدام دون محاكمة، 
(ب) ينبغي أن يذكر فيها بالتحديد أي أحداث أو مسائل يجب التحقيق فيها وتناولها في تقرير اللجنة النهائي،* 
*(ج) ينبغي أن توفر المرونة لنطاق التحقيق لضمان عدم عرقلة التحقيق الشامل الذي تجريه اللجنة من خلال اختصاصات مفرطة التقييد أو مفرطة العمومية. ويمكن تحقيق المرونة المطلوبة عن طريق السماح للجنة. على سبيل المثال، بأن تعدل اختصاصاتها عند الاقتضاء. بيد أن من المهم أن تبقي اللجنة الجمهور مطلعا على أية تعديلات في مهمتها.* 
*3. سلطة اللجنة*


*تنص المبادئ على سلطات اللجنة بصورة عامة. وتحتاج هذه اللجنة، بصورة أكثر تحديدا، إلى ما يلي:*
*(أ) أن تكون لديها سلطة الحصول على جميع المعلومات اللازمة للتحقيق، لتحديد سبب الوفاة وطريقة ووقت حدوثها، مثلا، بما في ذلك سلطة الإجبار على إدلاء الشهود بالشهادة وإلا تعرضوا لعقوبة قانونية، والأمر بإبراز الوثائق، بما في ذلك السجلات الحكومية والطبية، وحماية الشهود وعائلات الضحايا والمصادر الأخرى للمعلومات،* 
*(ب) أن تكون لديها سلطة إصدار تقرير علني،* 
*(ج) أن تكون لديها سلطة منع دفن الجثة أو التخلص منها بشكل آخر إلى حين إجراء فحص واف لها بعد الوفاة،* 
*(د) أن تكون لديها سلطة القيام بزيارات لموقع الحادثة، سواء كان المكان الذي اكتشفت فيه الجثة أو المكان الذي يمكن أن تكون الوفاة قد حدثت فيه،* 
*(هـ) أن تكون لديها سلطة تلقي الأدلة من الشهود ومن المنظمات الموجودة خارج البلد.* 
*4. مؤهلات الأعضاء*


*ينبغي أن يتم اختيار أعضاء اللجنة على أساس النزاهة والكفأة والاستقلال التي يشهد لهم بها كأفراد:**النزاهة: ينبغي ألا يكون أعضاء اللجنة مرتبطين ارتباطا وثيقا بأي فرد أو هيئة حكومية أو حزب سياسي أو منظمة أخري يحتمل تورطها في عملية إعدام أو اختفاء، أو منظمة أو جماعة ذات صلة بالضحية، لأن ذلك قد يلحق الضرر بمصداقية اللجنة.* *الكفأة: يجب أن يكون أعضاء اللجنة قادرين على تقسيم الأدلة وتقدير أهميتها، وعلي ممارسة الحكم السليم. وينبغي، إن أمكن، أن تضم لجان التحقيق أفرادا من ذوي الخبرة في القانون والطب وعلم الطب الشرعي وغير ذلك من ميادين التخصص، حسب الاقتضاء.* *الاستقلال: ينبغي أن يكون أعضاء اللجنة أشخاصا مشهودا لهم بالاستقامة والإنصاف في مجتمعهم.* *5. عدد أعضاء اللجنة*


*لا تتضمن المبادئ أي نص بشأن عدد أعضاء اللجنة، ولكن من المعقول ملاحظة أن موضوعية التحقيق واستنتاجات اللجنة قد تتوقف على أمور منها كونها تضم ثلاثة أعضاء أو أكثر بدلا من عضو أو عضوين. وينبغي عموما ألا يوضع التحقيق في حالات الإعدام خارج نطاق القانون أو الإعدام التعسفي أو الإعدام دون محاكمة بين يدي عضو واحد فقط، ذلك أن التحقيق الذي يجريه عضو واحد منفرد يكون عموما محدودا في عمقه، فضلا عن أنه سيكون على المحقق أن يتخذ وحده قرارات هامة ومثيرة للجدل دون أن يناقشه أحد، وسيكون عرضة بصورة خاصة إلى الضغط الحكومي وغيره من الضغوط الخارجية.*
*6. اختيار مستشار قانوني للجنة*


*ينبغي أن يكون للجان التحقيق مستشار قانوني خبير ونزيه. وحين تقوم اللجنة بالتحقيق في ادعاءات بسوء تصرف الحكومة، يكون من المستوصب تعيين مستشار قانوني من خارج وزارة العدل. وينبغي أن يكون كبير المستشارين القانونين للجنة غير خاضع للنفوذ السياسي، إما بحكم وظيفته في الخدمة المدنية أو بحكم مركزه كعضو في نقابة المحامين مستقل استقلالا تاما.*
*7. اختيار مستشارين خبراء*


*يتطلب التحقيق في كثير من الأحيان مستشارين خبراء. وينبغي أن تتاح للجنة خبرة تقنية في مجالات مثل علم الأمراض، وعلم الطب الشرعي، وعلم القذائف.*
*8. اختيار المحققين*


*بغية إجراء تحقيق نزيه وشامل تماما، ستحتاج اللجنة على الدوام تقريبا إلى محققين خاصين بها لتتبع الأحداث وإعداد الأدلة. وستعزز مصداقية التحقيق كثيرا بقدر تمكن اللجنة من الاعتماد على محققيها.*
*9. حماية الشهود*


*(أ) تحمي الحكومة مقدمي الشكاوي والشهود والقائمين بالتحقيق وأسرهم من العنف أو التهديد بالعنف أو أي شكل آخر من أشكال التخويف،* 
*(ب) إذا استنتجت اللجنة أن هناك خوفا له ما يبرره من أن الاضطهاد أو المضايقة أو الأذى سيلحق بأي شاهد أو شاهد محتمل، فقد تجد اللجنة من المستوصب أن تقوم بما يلي:* 
*"1" تستمع إلى أقوال الشهود في مكتب قاضي التحقيق،* 
*"2" تحيط هوية المخبر أو الشاهد بالسرية،* 
*"3" لا تستخدم سوي الأدلة التي لا تعرض لخطر اكتشاف هوية الشاهد،* 
*"4" تتخذ أية تدابير ملائمة.* 
*10. الإجراءات القانونية*


*تستلزم المبادئ العامة للإجراءات الجنائية أن تكون الجلسات علنية، ما لم يكن من الضروري أن تتم الإجراءات القانونية في مكتب قاضي التحقيق لحماية سلامة الشاهد. وينبغي أن تسجل الإجراءات القانونية التي تتم في مكتب قاضي التحقيق في ملف مختوم وأن يحفظ ملف التحقيق غير المعلن في مكان معروف.*

*وقد تكون هناك حاجة بعض الأحيان إلى السرية التامة لتشجيع الإدلاء بالشهادة، وقد ترغب اللجنة في سماع أقوال الشهود في استجواب خصوصي وغير رسمي وبدون تسجيل أقوالهم.*
*11. إعلان التحقيق*


*ينبغي أن يعلن على نطاق واسع عن إنشاء اللجنة والتعريف بموضوع التحقيق. وينبغي أن يتضمن الإعلان أيضا دعوة إلى تقديم المعلومات و/أو الأقوال المكتوبة ذات الصلة إلى اللجنة، وتعليمات إلى الأشخاص الراغبين في الإدلاء بشهاداتهم. ويمكن نشر الإعلان عن طريق الصحف والمجلات والإذاعة والتلفزيون والمنشورات والملصقات.*
*12. تسلم الأدلة*

*سلطة فرض تقديم الأدلة: وفقا لما يؤكده المبدأ 10، ينبغي أن تكون لجان التحقيق مخولة سلطة الإلزام بالإدلاء بالشهادة وإبراز الوثائق، وفي هذا السياق، يشير المبدأ 10 إلى "سلطة إلزام الموظفين" المدعي تورطهم في عمليات إعدام خارج القانون أو إعدام تعسفي أو إعدام دون محاكمة. ويمكن لهذه السلطة، عمليا، أن تشمل سلطة توقيع الغرامات أو العقوبات إذا رفضت الحكومة أو رفض الأفراد الامتثال لأوامر لجنة التحقيق.* *استخدام أقوال الشهود: ينبغي أن تدعو لجان التحقيق الأشخاص إلى الإدلاء بشهاداتهم أو إلى تقديم أقوالهم كتابة كخطوة أولي في عملية جمع الأدلة. ويمكن أن تصبح الأقوال المكتوبة مصدرا هاما من مصادر الأدلة في حال خوف مقدميها من الإدلاء بشهادتهم، أو عجزهم عن السفر لحضور الإجراءات القانونية، أو عدم حضورهم لسبب من الأسباب.**استخدام الأدلة الموجودة في إجراءات قانونية أخري: ينبغي أن تستعرض لجان التحقيق الإجراءات القانونية الأخرى التي يمكن أن توفر معلومات ذات صلة. ومثال ذلك، ينبغي أن تحصل اللجنة على استنتاجات تحقيق أجراه في سبب الوفاة قاض وفيات أو طبيب كشف. وتعتمد هذه التحقيقات عموما على الفحوص التي تجري بعد الوفاة أو على فحوص التشريح. وينبغي أن تستعرض لجنة التحقيق ما تم من تحقيق ونتائج التشريح المقدمة إلى هيئة التحقيق بغية تقرير ما إذا كانت قد تمت بصورة شاملة ونزيهة أم لا. فإذا كان التحقيق والتشريح قد أجريا بهذا الشكل، كان لاستنتاجات قاض الوفيات وزن كبير.* *13. حقوق الأطراف*


*وفقا لما ذكر في المبدأ 16، تخطر أسر المتوفين وممثلوها القانونيون بأية جلسة محاكمة، ويسمح لهم بحضورها وبالاضطلاع على جميع المعلومات ذات الصلة بالتحقيق، كما يحق لهم تقديم الأدلة. وهذا التأكيد ذاته على دور الأسرة كطرف في الإجراءات القانونية يدل على ما للدور الذي تلعبه مصالح الأسرة في توجيه مسار التحقيق من أهمية خاصة. بيد أنه ينبغي أن تتاح لجميع الأطراف المهتمة الأخرى فرصة سماع أقوالها. كما جاء في المبدأ 10، تخول هيئة التحقيق سلطة إصدار تكليف للشهود بالحضور، بما في ذلك الموظفون المدعي تورطهم في القضية، وسلطة أمرهم بإبراز الأدلة. وينبغي أن يسمح لجميع هؤلاء الشهود بأن يكون لديهم مستشار قانوني إذا كان من المحتمل أن يلحق بهم إيذاء نتيجة للتحقيق، كما يحدث مثلا عندما يمكن أن تعرضهم شهادتهم لتهم جنائية أو مسؤولية مدنية. ولا يجوز إرغام الشهود على الشهادة ضد أنفسهم فيما يتعلق بأمور لا صلة لها بمجال التحقيق. وينبغي أن تتاح الفرصة لقيام اللجنة باستجواب الشهود بشكل فعال، وأن يسمح للأطراف في التحقيق بتقديم أسئلة خطية إلى اللجنة.*
*14. تقييم الأدلة*


*تقيم اللجنة جميع المعلومات والأدلة التي تتلقاها لتقرير مدي وثاقة صلتها بالموضوع وصحتها وإمكانية التعويل عليها وصدقها. وينبغي أن تقيم اللجنة الشهادة الشفوية بالاستناد إلى سلوك الشاهد ومصداقيته العامة. وسيودي تأييد الأدلة من عدة مصادر إلى زيادة القيمة الإثباتية لهذه الأدلة. ويجب أن ينظر بعناية في إمكانية التعويل على الأدلة المروية قبل أن تقبلها اللجنة كحقيقة واقعة. وكذلك يجب النظر بحذر إلى الشهادة التي لا يختبر مدي صدقها من خلال مناقشة الشهود. والشهادة المدلي بها في مكتب المحقق والمحفوظة في سجل مختوم أو الشهادة غير المسجلة على الإطلاق كثيرا ما لا تكون مستخلصة من مناقشة الشهود ومن ثم يمكن إعطاؤها وزنا أقل.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*(أ) ينبغي أن تكون موضوعة في إطار محايد كي لا توحي بنتيجة مقررة سلفا. ولكي تكون الاختصاصات حيادية، يجب ألا تضيق نطاق عمليات التحقيق في المجالات التي يمكن أن تكشف عن مسؤولية الحكومة عن حالات إعدام خارج نطاق القانون أو إعدام تعسفي أو إعدام دون محاكمة،* 
*(ب) ينبغي أن يذكر فيها بالتحديد أي أحداث أو مسائل يجب التحقيق فيها وتناولها في تقرير اللجنة النهائي،* 
*(ج) ينبغي أن توفر المرونة لنطاق التحقيق لضمان عدم عرقلة التحقيق الشامل الذي تجريه اللجنة من خلال اختصاصات مفرطة التقييد أو مفرطة العمومية. ويمكن تحقيق المرونة المطلوبة عن طريق السماح للجنة. على سبيل المثال، بأن تعدل اختصاصاتها عند الاقتضاء. بيد أن من المهم أن تبقي اللجنة الجمهور مطلعا على أية تعديلات في مهمتها.* 
*3. سلطة اللجنة*


*تنص المبادئ على سلطات اللجنة بصورة عامة. وتحتاج هذه اللجنة، بصورة أكثر تحديدا، إلى ما يلي:*
*(أ) أن تكون لديها سلطة الحصول على جميع المعلومات اللازمة للتحقيق، لتحديد سبب الوفاة وطريقة ووقت حدوثها، مثلا، بما في ذلك سلطة الإجبار على إدلاء الشهود بالشهادة وإلا تعرضوا لعقوبة قانونية، والأمر بإبراز الوثائق، بما في ذلك السجلات الحكومية والطبية، وحماية الشهود وعائلات الضحايا والمصادر الأخرى للمعلومات،* 
*(ب) أن تكون لديها سلطة إصدار تقرير علني،* 
*(ج) أن تكون لديها سلطة منع دفن الجثة أو التخلص منها بشكل آخر إلى حين إجراء فحص واف لها بعد الوفاة،* 
*(د) أن تكون لديها سلطة القيام بزيارات لموقع الحادثة، سواء كان المكان الذي اكتشفت فيه الجثة أو المكان الذي يمكن أن تكون الوفاة قد حدثت فيه،* 
*(هـ) أن تكون لديها سلطة تلقي الأدلة من الشهود ومن المنظمات الموجودة خارج البلد.*  
*4. مؤهلات الأعضاء*



*ينبغي أن يتم اختيار أعضاء اللجنة على أساس النزاهة والكفأة والاستقلال التي يشهد لهم بها كأفراد:*
*النزاهة: ينبغي ألا يكون أعضاء اللجنة مرتبطين ارتباطا وثيقا بأي فرد أو هيئة حكومية أو حزب سياسي أو منظمة أخري يحتمل تورطها في عملية إعدام أو اختفاء، أو منظمة أو جماعة ذات صلة بالضحية، لأن ذلك قد يلحق الضرر بمصداقية اللجنة.* *الكفأة: يجب أن يكون أعضاء اللجنة قادرين على تقسيم الأدلة وتقدير أهميتها، وعلي ممارسة الحكم السليم. وينبغي، إن أمكن، أن تضم لجان التحقيق أفرادا من ذوي الخبرة في القانون والطب وعلم الطب الشرعي وغير ذلك من ميادين التخصص، حسب الاقتضاء.* *الاستقلال: ينبغي أن يكون أعضاء اللجنة أشخاصا مشهودا لهم بالاستقامة والإنصاف في مجتمعهم.* *5. عدد أعضاء اللجنة*



*لا تتضمن المبادئ أي نص بشأن عدد أعضاء اللجنة، ولكن من المعقول ملاحظة أن موضوعية التحقيق واستنتاجات اللجنة قد تتوقف على أمور منها كونها تضم ثلاثة أعضاء أو أكثر بدلا من عضو أو عضوين. وينبغي عموما ألا يوضع التحقيق في حالات الإعدام خارج نطاق القانون أو الإعدام التعسفي أو الإعدام دون محاكمة بين يدي عضو واحد فقط، ذلك أن التحقيق الذي يجريه عضو واحد منفرد يكون عموما محدودا في عمقه، فضلا عن أنه سيكون على المحقق أن يتخذ وحده قرارات هامة ومثيرة للجدل دون أن يناقشه أحد، وسيكون عرضة بصورة خاصة إلى الضغط الحكومي وغيره من الضغوط الخارجية.*

*6. اختيار مستشار قانوني للجنة*


*ينبغي أن يكون للجان التحقيق مستشار قانوني خبير ونزيه. وحين تقوم اللجنة بالتحقيق في ادعاءات بسوء تصرف الحكومة، يكون من المستوصب تعيين مستشار قانوني من خارج وزارة العدل. وينبغي أن يكون كبير المستشارين القانونين للجنة غير خاضع للنفوذ السياسي، إما بحكم وظيفته في الخدمة المدنية أو بحكم مركزه كعضو في نقابة المحامين مستقل استقلالا تاما.* 
*7. اختيار مستشارين خبراء*


*يتطلب التحقيق في كثير من الأحيان مستشارين خبراء. وينبغي أن تتاح للجنة خبرة تقنية في مجالات مثل علم الأمراض، وعلم الطب الشرعي، وعلم القذائف.* 
*8. اختيار المحققين*


*بغية إجراء تحقيق نزيه وشامل تماما، ستحتاج اللجنة على الدوام تقريبا إلى محققين خاصين بها لتتبع الأحداث وإعداد الأدلة. وستعزز مصداقية التحقيق كثيرا بقدر تمكن اللجنة من الاعتماد على محققيها.* 
*9. حماية الشهود*


*(أ) تحمي الحكومة مقدمي الشكاوي والشهود والقائمين بالتحقيق وأسرهم من العنف أو التهديد بالعنف أو أي شكل آخر من أشكال التخويف،* 
*(ب) إذا استنتجت اللجنة أن هناك خوفا له ما يبرره من أن الاضطهاد أو المضايقة أو الأذى سيلحق بأي شاهد أو شاهد محتمل، فقد تجد اللجنة من المستوصب أن تقوم بما يلي:* 
*"1" تستمع إلى أقوال الشهود في مكتب قاضي التحقيق،* 
*"2" تحيط هوية المخبر أو الشاهد بالسرية،* 
*"3" لا تستخدم سوي الأدلة التي لا تعرض لخطر اكتشاف هوية الشاهد،* 
*"4" تتخذ أية تدابير ملائمة.*  
*10. الإجراءات القانونية*


*تستلزم المبادئ العامة للإجراءات الجنائية أن تكون الجلسات علنية، ما لم يكن من الضروري أن تتم الإجراءات القانونية في مكتب قاضي التحقيق لحماية سلامة الشاهد. وينبغي أن تسجل الإجراءات القانونية التي تتم في مكتب قاضي التحقيق في ملف مختوم وأن يحفظ ملف التحقيق غير المعلن في مكان معروف.* 
*وقد تكون هناك حاجة بعض الأحيان إلى السرية التامة لتشجيع الإدلاء بالشهادة، وقد ترغب اللجنة في سماع أقوال الشهود في استجواب خصوصي وغير رسمي وبدون تسجيل أقوالهم.* 
*11. إعلان التحقيق*


*ينبغي أن يعلن على نطاق واسع عن إنشاء اللجنة والتعريف بموضوع التحقيق. وينبغي أن يتضمن الإعلان أيضا دعوة إلى تقديم المعلومات و/أو الأقوال المكتوبة ذات الصلة إلى اللجنة، وتعليمات إلى الأشخاص الراغبين في الإدلاء بشهاداتهم. ويمكن نشر الإعلان عن طريق الصحف والمجلات والإذاعة والتلفزيون والمنشورات والملصقات.* 
*12. تسلم الأدلة*

*سلطة فرض تقديم الأدلة: وفقا لما يؤكده المبدأ 10، ينبغي أن تكون لجان التحقيق مخولة سلطة الإلزام بالإدلاء بالشهادة وإبراز الوثائق، وفي هذا السياق، يشير المبدأ 10 إلى "سلطة إلزام الموظفين" المدعي تورطهم في عمليات إعدام خارج القانون أو إعدام تعسفي أو إعدام دون محاكمة. ويمكن لهذه السلطة، عمليا، أن تشمل سلطة توقيع الغرامات أو العقوبات إذا رفضت الحكومة أو رفض الأفراد الامتثال لأوامر لجنة التحقيق.* 
*استخدام أقوال الشهود: ينبغي أن تدعو لجان التحقيق الأشخاص إلى الإدلاء بشهاداتهم أو إلى تقديم أقوالهم كتابة كخطوة أولي في عملية جمع الأدلة. ويمكن أن تصبح الأقوال المكتوبة مصدرا هاما من مصادر الأدلة في حال خوف مقدميها من الإدلاء بشهادتهم، أو عجزهم عن السفر لحضور الإجراءات القانونية، أو عدم حضورهم لسبب من الأسباب.*
*استخدام الأدلة الموجودة في إجراءات قانونية أخري: ينبغي أن تستعرض لجان التحقيق الإجراءات القانونية الأخرى التي يمكن أن توفر معلومات ذات صلة. ومثال ذلك، ينبغي أن تحصل اللجنة على استنتاجات تحقيق أجراه في سبب الوفاة قاض وفيات أو طبيب كشف. وتعتمد هذه التحقيقات عموما على الفحوص التي تجري بعد الوفاة أو على فحوص التشريح. وينبغي أن تستعرض لجنة التحقيق ما تم من تحقيق ونتائج التشريح المقدمة إلى هيئة التحقيق بغية تقرير ما إذا كانت قد تمت بصورة شاملة ونزيهة أم لا. فإذا كان التحقيق والتشريح قد أجريا بهذا الشكل، كان لاستنتاجات قاض الوفيات وزن كبير.* *13. حقوق الأطراف*



*وفقا لما ذكر في المبدأ 16، تخطر أسر المتوفين وممثلوها القانونيون بأية جلسة محاكمة، ويسمح لهم بحضورها وبالاضطلاع على جميع المعلومات ذات الصلة بالتحقيق، كما يحق لهم تقديم الأدلة. وهذا التأكيد ذاته على دور الأسرة كطرف في الإجراءات القانونية يدل على ما للدور الذي تلعبه مصالح الأسرة في توجيه مسار التحقيق من أهمية خاصة. بيد أنه ينبغي أن تتاح لجميع الأطراف المهتمة الأخرى فرصة سماع أقوالها. كما جاء في المبدأ 10، تخول هيئة التحقيق سلطة إصدار تكليف للشهود بالحضور، بما في ذلك الموظفون المدعي تورطهم في القضية، وسلطة أمرهم بإبراز الأدلة. وينبغي أن يسمح لجميع هؤلاء الشهود بأن يكون لديهم مستشار قانوني إذا كان من المحتمل أن يلحق بهم إيذاء نتيجة للتحقيق، كما يحدث مثلا عندما يمكن أن تعرضهم شهادتهم لتهم جنائية أو مسؤولية مدنية. ولا يجوز إرغام الشهود على الشهادة ضد أنفسهم فيما يتعلق بأمور لا صلة لها بمجال التحقيق. وينبغي أن تتاح الفرصة لقيام اللجنة باستجواب الشهود بشكل فعال، وأن يسمح للأطراف في التحقيق بتقديم أسئلة خطية إلى اللجنة.*

*14. تقييم الأدلة*


*تقيم اللجنة جميع المعلومات والأدلة التي تتلقاها لتقرير مدي وثاقة صلتها بالموضوع وصحتها وإمكانية التعويل عليها وصدقها. وينبغي أن تقيم اللجنة الشهادة الشفوية بالاستناد إلى سلوك الشاهد ومصداقيته العامة. وسيودي تأييد الأدلة من عدة مصادر إلى زيادة القيمة الإثباتية لهذه الأدلة. ويجب أن ينظر بعناية في إمكانية التعويل على الأدلة المروية قبل أن تقبلها اللجنة كحقيقة واقعة. وكذلك يجب النظر بحذر إلى الشهادة التي لا يختبر مدي صدقها من خلال مناقشة الشهود. والشهادة المدلي بها في مكتب المحقق والمحفوظة في سجل مختوم أو الشهادة غير المسجلة على الإطلاق كثيرا ما لا تكون مستخلصة من مناقشة الشهود ومن ثم يمكن إعطاؤها وزنا أقل.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*15. تقرير اللجنة

*
*وفقا لما جاء في المبدأ 17، ينبغي أن تصدر اللجنة تقريرا علنيا خلال فترة معقولة من الزمن. ويجوز أن يضاف إلى ذلك أنه عندما لا يكون هناك إجماع في اللجنة على استنتاجاتها، ينبغي أن ينص في التقرير على أنه كان للعضو أو الأعضاء الذين يشكلون الأقلية رأي مخالف. وبالاستناد إلى التجارب العملية المتجمعة، ينبغي أن تشمل تقارير لجان التحقيق على المعلومات التالية:*
*(أ) مجال التحقيق والاختصاصات،* 
*(ب) الإجراءات والطرائق المستخدمة لتقييم الأدلة،* 
*(ج) قائمة بجميع الشهود الذين أدلوا بشهاداتهم، باستثناء من تحاط هويتهم بالسرية بغية حمايتهم ومن أدلوا بشهادتهم في مكتب المحقق، وبالمواد التي أبرزت كأدلة،* 
*(د) زمان ومكان كل جلسة (يمكن أن يرفق هذا بالتقرير)،* 
*(هـ) خلفية التحقيق كالأحوال الاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية ذات الصلة،* 
*(و) الأحداث المحددة التي وقعت والأدلة التي استندت إليها هذه الاستنتاجات،* 
*(ز) القانون الذي اعتمدت عليه اللجنة،* 
*(ح) استنتاجات اللجنة المستندة إلى القانون المنطبق وعلي ما تكشف من حقائق،* 
*(ط) التوصيات المستندة إلى استنتاجات اللجنة.* 
*16. رد الحكومة*


*ينبغي أن تقوم الحكومة بالرد على تقرير اللجنة بصورة علنية أو أن تبين الخطوات التي تعتزم اتخاذها ردا على التقرير.*

----------

